# Happy Birthday, Gerda Taro!



## waday (Aug 1, 2018)

She is the Google Doodle of the day today. 







Clicking the Doodle shows this: 

Gerda Taro - Google Search

From Wikipedia: 

Gerta Pohorylle, known professionally as Gerda Taro, was a German war photographer active during the Spanish Civil War. She is regarded as the first woman photojournalist to have died while covering the frontline in a war.​


----------



## terri (Aug 1, 2018)

I noticed that!    Nice!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 1, 2018)

I wasn't familiar with her but it's an interesting story.

Gerda Taro


----------



## limr (Aug 1, 2018)

She essentially helped create Robert Capa's entire career.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 1, 2018)

Gerda is a little know legend.


----------



## vin88 (Aug 3, 2018)

waday said:


> She is the Google Doodle of the day today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





limr said:


> She essentially helped create Robert Capa's entire career.





Gary A. said:


> Gerda is a little know legend.


----------



## vin88 (Aug 3, 2018)

did not Capa die in ww11?    he did wounders with a small leica 35 camera.   vin


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 3, 2018)

vin88 said:


> did not Capa die in ww11?    he did wounders with a small leica 35 camera.   vin


Capa died in the First Indochina War.  I believe by land mine.


----------



## waday (Aug 3, 2018)

Interesting to see that their lives intertwined.


----------



## limr (Aug 3, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> vin88 said:
> 
> 
> > did not Capa die in ww11?    he did wounders with a small leica 35 camera.   vin
> ...



Yes, in 1954. He was photographing French soldiers advancing through a field and stepped on a land mine.

He did have boots on the sand during the 1944 Normandy invasion (can't remember if he was in the first wave on June 6th or if he landed a following day) so it isn't a stretch to think he died then. So many men did.

Gerda Taro was crushed by a collision with a tank during the Spanish Civil War


----------



## limr (Aug 3, 2018)

waday said:


> Interesting to see that their lives intertwined.



It wasn't just their lives that intertwined, either (winkwink nudgenudge saynomore). They were lovers, and Capa was devastated at her death.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 3, 2018)

vin88 said:


> did not Capa die in ww11?    he did wounders with a small leica 35 camera.   vin


Capa used Leica during the Spanish Civil War.  During WWII and later, he shot Contax.


----------



## vin88 (Aug 4, 2018)

yes,  there was a video on them a few years back. the use of a contax  I did not know.  the contax had a poor shutter but a unique lens mount that was used on the range finder Nikons.    both their lenses are almost interchangeable.  vin


----------

